# Inspect Element



## tarsha (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I need your help.

I know there's a tool (I use Chrome) when you right-click and then "Inspect Element" of the page, and in some cases get bigger images than it's shown in the site. But sometimes there's a case when pictures are on the site, in flash player mode, like in this case : IMG Models: Portfolio

when I click "Inspect Element", I can only find the little images of the writings, I mean there's written London, NY, Paris and some other things. But I can't manage to get main images from this girl's portfolio, for example Vogue cover image and many more after that, they can't be saved in a simple way and I know some people who get bigger images from this site, than there's shown.

Hope you get what I want and help me...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The images on that website are protected by copyright, which is why they've used a Flash app, to prevent people from easily copying their images.

You could take a screenshot and then crop the image, but this won't be a full-size photo.

If you need the original high resolution images, contact the company directly: IMG Models: Contact


----------



## tarsha (Sep 17, 2011)

it was just an example, if anyone knows how to "inspect element" in case of images made in flash, please reply.


----------

